
50 Cent – Rapper and Bitcoin HODLer - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/01/26/50-cent-earned-700-bitcoins-from-sales-of-his-2014-album/
======
johndunne
I hear he remembered taking payment in bitcoin for one of his albums. Though
he can’t remember ever keeping the private key for the wallet.

------
sexydefinesher
We are beyond the shoeshiner and taxi driver stage

------
racl101
He should change his name to Fiddybit.

~~~
sideshowb
If the crash continues his current name works fine

